# Not for childern Thread. Can we have this like for adults only!!!!R rated thread.



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2014)

*X   Thread! View From Home! Adults only!!!!R rated thread.*

Maybe a place for adult things to talk about and to look at ? lol:grin:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

A.k.a,the virtual bar thread


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Aug 19, 2014)

We'll have to add to this from home and view from home too!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ql8jUMm9I4


----------



## Nick (Aug 19, 2014)

For the record, when the thread title says "not for kids" that is the first place the kids go.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2014)

Marijuana is not a drug! It's a medication!!!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

Uhhh...who said anything about weed?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Uhhh...who said anything about weed?



Talk about thing that is for adults want to discuss. If you do not want to discuss no need for you. It a good thing with out MJ I would not here now. Only reason I am live skiing and enjoying life is because of this great herb it only lies what DEA and police and politic who are corrupt who keep what they knew was good for people but bad for wars and for miltary ppl to try this then figure out that maybe their another way to go then shooting and killing. Alcolhol and presciription meds big money paid for so these ppl and companies would and did get rich. more so with the crazy drug wars of the last 50 years. I sorry for getting politacal here that is how i fell . All it does is make people happy and  help with pain eating for ppl who have cancer stops childern with elsoy nothing else but CBD no thc does not get child high. Just cures them of this horrible thing which kill ppl.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Edd (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Uhhh...who said anything about weed?



Uh, Scotty, this was actually a good question. We get it. You like weed and want it to be legal. Almost nobody here would argue with you. You're like pissing into the wind.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

I bet in actuality Scotty is an undercover DEA agent.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I bet in actuality Scotty is an undercover DEA agent.



That is it you win lol.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2014)

BTW. I told you all. My wife was in good shape.


----------



## octopus (Aug 19, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> That is it you win lol.



i don't know exactly what that sign says, but my ship has launched.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

octopus said:


> i don't know exactly what that sign says, but my ship has launched.



I don't know about you, but I wasn't checking out the sign


----------



## dlague (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't know about you, but I wasn't checking out the sign



There was a sign?


.......


----------



## dlague (Aug 19, 2014)

.......


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Cannonball (Aug 22, 2014)

Scotty?


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 22, 2014)

Guy at work wore this in today, said his buddy gave it to him, figured Scotty would like it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 13297
> Guy at work wore this in today, said his buddy gave it to him, figured Scotty would like it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



What the chronic 420 mean lol. Great shirt I wish I had the bal!s to wear that at my last job!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## bigbog (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking forward to a Summit weekend already Scotty?

Happy Labor Day Weekend to you all!...........


----------



## Tin (Aug 29, 2014)

Tig Old Biddies and weed...


----------



## dlague (Sep 5, 2014)

Best pausing spot around 1:09 - in yo face!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Sep 6, 2014)

I want to do BC skiing with these girls. 

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2014/...ags/screen-shot-2014-09-05-at-6-46-45-pm#main


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Sep 6, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


>


what does that have to do with skiing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


> what does that have to do with skiing.





 If those women were giants  could ski the white stuff on their breats lol.


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2014)

Scotty, you gotta chill out a bit man, whoa. 

Keep it classy fellas.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


>



I see moguls and more hevenly moguls>>!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 13, 2014)

From Last years AZ Summit, I may go this year after all:


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> From Last years AZ Summit, I may go this year after all:


I o mot ee anything


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 17, 2014)

Or i dont see anything


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.skilehrerinnen.at/2015f/onlinekalender/index.html


----------



## moresnow (Oct 17, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Or i dont see anything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Wow.  I can't  belive you translated that.


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.skilehrerinnen.at/2015f/onlinekalender/index.html



Nice!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


>



Bump for ass


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> That is it you win lol.



I like.!!!! ¡


----------

